# Bullfrog Snot works great!



## ChopperCharles

I bought some from portlines, and used it on my double-heading Atlantics. Only the rear loco has pullmore wheels, and so the front loco would spin instead of pull when there were a lot of cars. Which meant the pulling power went to ****. Now the pair are pulling 16 cars behind them and not even breaking a sweat. No wheel slippage, and I can use about 1/3rd throttle and just slowly inch through the layout, or I can ramp it up and blast my way through. 

I also used some of this stuff on a casey jones. When I got it, it couldn't even pull three cars along a flat straight section of track. It only pulled three of the really light plastic cars. Well, after bullfrog snot it pulls six of the heavier steel-chassis cars... alright. Not great. BUT drop one of the big square tender weights in the back of the loco and 6 cars are no sweat. 

Charles.


----------



## Big Ed

ChopperCharles said:


> I bought some from portlines, and used it on my double-heading Atlantics. Only the rear loco has pullmore wheels, and so the front loco would spin instead of pull when there were a lot of cars. Which meant the pulling power went to ****. Now the pair are pulling 16 cars behind them and not even breaking a sweat. No wheel slippage, and I can use about 1/3rd throttle and just slowly inch through the layout, or I can ramp it up and blast my way through.
> 
> I also used some of this stuff on a casey jones. When I got it, it couldn't even pull three cars along a flat straight section of track. It only pulled three of the really light plastic cars. Well, after bullfrog snot it pulls six of the heavier steel-chassis cars... alright. Not great. BUT drop one of the big square tender weights in the back of the loco and 6 cars are no sweat.
> 
> Charles.



You just like the name.
Good stuff?

Watch you don't overwork the motor and fry it, with all the new traction you found.


----------



## Reckers

Ed's right. I'd not tell anyone how to run his railroad, but one concern of too much traction is overworking the motor. Glad to hear you made of success of it, Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles

Well, I don't give a crap about the casey jones - I just bought it to push my Delorean around the tracks! And Atlantics are cheap. The bullfrog snot isn't a miracle cure, it won't make a worthless engine like the casey jones into a decent puller, but it will make a very good substitute for pullmore wheels. The atlantics will still spin the drivers if I go from zero to max throttle in an instant, but before bullfrog snot, going up a grade with 11 cars the two atlantics would barely do it. The rear loco - with pullmore wheels - wouldn't slip the drivers at all, while the front loco, with just metal wheels, would spin and spin -- even though it's actually the heavier locomotive. Now they both pull equally and I don't need anywhere near the same amount of throttle to get the train up the grade -- even with two more cars added on the end.

I'm running 1/3 to 1/2 throttle for a nice slow trip around the room.

Charles.


----------



## jboggess

Thanks for telling us about it! I been wanting to try the stuff.


----------



## ChopperCharles

Okay, after a couple days of testing, here's the skivvy: Bullfrog snot works great on METAL drivers. It came right off my plastic drivers, and it did not bond well to rubber pullmore traction tires either. But on metal drivers it works wonderful. I can't be 100% sure that my plastic drivers weren't just a dash oily or something, so I've reapplied and will try again, but I didn't clean the metal drivers either before I applied the stuff, and it has made quite a bond. Back to back atlantics (tug-o-war style), the 21160 (with pullmore) used to drag the 300 across the layout. Now they are more or less at a stalemate until I ramp the power up all the way. Then the 21160 drivers start spinning, and the 300 slowly inches down the track (without its drivers spinning). This test was done with no bullfrog on the 21160.

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Bullfrog Snot was never designed to use with Traction tires, so that's no surprise. I don't know about it's bond with plastic, I've never had a locomotive with plastic drivers.


----------



## ChopperCharles

Another finding about bullfrog snot:

On Atlantic steamers, only add bullfrog snot to the FRONT drivers. If you add to the rear drivers, and are really pulling a load, the rear drivers can push the front drivers right off the track in a curve. Doesn't happen with heavier locos or locos with more wheels, but the atlantics tend to rock side-to-side under heavy loads.

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles

Also, bullfrog snot appears to work fine on plastic divers now. I think I just put it on too thin. It said to use sparingly, but this time I really put quite a bit on the drivers, to get a nice thick layer, and that seemed to bond much much better.

Charles.


----------



## The New Guy

ChopperCharles said:


> ...Back to back atlantics (tug-o-war style), the 21160 (with pullmore) used to drag the 300 across the layout. Now they are more or less at a stalemate until I ramp the power up all the way. Then the 21160 drivers start spinning, and the 300 slowly inches down the track (without its drivers spinning). This test was done with no bullfrog on the 21160.


You got that on video right? I'd have liked to see that.


----------



## Reckers

Charles, you are now our official Bullfrog Snot expert and go-to man.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

I have been squeezing the _hit out of the bullfrog, but can't get any snot from it. 
What is the secret?


----------



## tjcruiser

Good one, Ed!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Ed -- You squeezing the right end??


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Good one, Ed!



Do you see the spammer right after my post and before your post here?
Squish him like a bug please.

Greefy


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> do you see the spammer ...
> Squish him like a bug please.


s - p - l - a - t !!!!


----------



## Reckers

Ed---you met my ex-wife, I see.

She's prettier than I remembered. *L*


----------



## infernisdiem

this stuff work with trains that are not set up with a traction tire grove? also, what is the difference between bull frog snot and rubber cement?


----------



## ChopperCharles

Bullfrog snot dries to a hard rubberized plastic, whereas rubber cement stays extremely pliable. The bullfrog coated wheels wear well, when the snot is applied correctly. (aka, clean the wheels with alcohol first). It actually adheres to metal drivers better than plastic, and must be used only on drivers WITHOUT the traction tire groove. It seems to work best for me on steamers, because the drivers are not the power pickups. For my 370 diesel, I will have to add a pickup shoe from a 375 in order to run it over switches - otherwise it stalls on the foot.

Charles.


----------



## I Am Fasha

I've read a few threads here on this Snot. A couple of post said that it was not designed for traction wheels, but the advertisement clearly said it is designed to improve the pulling power of locos? So, what gives? How does it help with pulling power if you don't put it on the wheels?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Actually, it's not really designed for wheels that are equipped with traction tires, as it's much thinner and you have the groove to contend with. However, you can't really put it on all the driving wheels, because you'll liable to end up with no contact with the track.

Personally, I have no use for it.


----------



## I Am Fasha

Thanks for the reply Gun. I have to ask, if its not designed for the traction tires, is it designed for the non groved traction tires? Wouldn't that make the unit site crooked?


----------



## sjm9911

It says you can keep adding layers to fill i the traction tire slot, I guess small coats wait until it cures more small coats. I want to tell you I have ordered it, and when I went to use it, it was cured allready in the jar. It went bad. I threw it out and will not try it again.


----------



## I Am Fasha

Thanks for the reply and info SJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I bought a couple of engines that it was used on, from two different sources. It appears to be pretty sloppy, and turned me off on trying it myself. I've only talked to a couple people personally that tried it, they universally were not impressed.


----------

